# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Genetisch gemanipuleerd mag verkocht worden

## afra1213

Monsanto mag genetisch gemanipuleerd maïs verkopen die tegen droogte kan.
*
Monsanto,
wereldleider op het gebied van genetische gemodificeerde zaden, heeft vandaag van de VS groen licht gekregen om maïs te verkopen die tegen droogte kan.
*
Hiermee komt een nieuwe lichting van genetisch gemodificeerde planten op de markt, die bestand is tegen hitte en tegen grond die weinig stikstof, fosfor en andere essentiële voedingsstoffen bevat
*
Monsanto onderscheidt zich van andere multinationals door de vastberadenheid om de hele voedselketen wereldwijd te controleren. De afgelopen tien jaar heeft Monsanto honderden bedrijven opgekocht die zaden produceren. Monsanto voert een absolute controle uit, onder andere door middel van patenten. Deze patenten leveren geld op. Natuurlijke gewassen leveren geen geld op omdat er (nog?) geen octrooi op genomen kan worden. Men hoort mensen wel eens zeggen: Als je geen problemen wilt krijgen met Monsanto, dan koop je toch gewoon hun genetisch gemanipuleerde zaden niet? Dan koop je toch ‘natuurlijke’ zaden?
*
Zo makkelijk is dat niet.
Een geschiedenisles: Joe Francis Queeny startte in 1901 in St. Louis, na een lange carrière in de farmaceutische industrie, een bedrijf dat de kunstmatige zoetstof saccharine produceerde. Het bedrijf van de Ier, kreeg de familienaam van zijn vrouw. Zijn eerste grote klant werd Coca Cola. Hierna maakte Monsanto andere producten voor de farmaceutische en voedselindustrie, o.a. vanilline, cafeïne en aspirine. In 1985 kocht G.D. Searle & Co Monsanto op. Nutrasweet (merknaam voor aspartaam) werd een nieuw product. Over de gevaren van aspartaam is elders in deze website veel te lezen.
*
Tijdens WO II ontstond er een partnerschap tussen de regering en Monsanto. Monsanto kreeg te maken met het Manhattan Project, dat uiteindelijk leidde tot de productie van de eerste atoombom. Tot de jaren 80 was Monsanto ook verantwoordelijk voor Mound Labaratory, een nucleaire faciliteit voor de Amerikaanse regering. Monsanto was betrokken bij de productie van het beruchte 'Agent Orange', het chemische wapen dat werd ingezet tijdens de Vietnamoorlog. Verder is Monsanto ook vanaf het begin betrokken geweest bij de productie van de zeer giftige organische chloorverbindingen ‘pcb’s’.
*
Monsanto kwam negatief in de media door het rubberverzachtende middel ‘Etoxiquine’. Het heeft voor een voedingsschandaal gezorgd in de jaren negentig toen het toegepast ging worden als conserverend middel in het droogvoer van huisdieren. Er ontstonden gezondheidsproblemen bij de huisdieren. Etoxiquine mag niet meer als conserveermiddel in voor menselijke consumptie bestemd vlees gebruikt worden en wordt door de diervoeder industrie steeds minder gebruikt.
*
Monsanto promoot groeihormonen die geproduceerd worden op basis van genetische manipulatie. Deze groeihormonen worden bij koeien ingespoten en zorgen voor een grotere melkproductie. De zogenaamde rBGH’s of rBST’s worden in Amerika verkocht onder de naam Posilac. Monsanto beweert dat de consumenten geen nadelige gevolgen hebben van dit product. Maar in Canada, Nieuw-Zeeland, Japan, Australië en ook in Europa zijn rBGH’s nu officieel verboden omdat is vastgesteld dat ze erg schadelijk zijn. Vee dat met het middel wordt geïnjecteerd is extra gevoelig voor vele aandoeningen, waaronder uierontsteking en onvruchtbaarheid. De ziektes waarvoor de koeien behandeld moeten worden veroorzaken niet alleen onnodig lijden bij de dieren. De melk van deze dieren bevat* pus, antibiotische resten en een hormoon (IGF-1). Dit (natuurlijke) hormoon komt normaliter ook voor in melk, maar is bij niet-kinderen een carcinogeen (onder meer borst- en prostaatkanker). De mensen die melk drinken van deze koeien lopen de kans immuun te worden voor antibiotica.
*
Monsanto is de producent van genetisch gemanipuleerde zaden van o.a. maïs, katoen, soja en koolzaad. Ook maakt Monsanto het herbicide Roundup. Dit middel wordt nu inmiddels overal ter wereld ingezet als onkruid bestrijder. Roundup past precies op de ‘Roundup Ready-zaden’ van Monsanto. Monsanto heeft deze Roundup Ready-zaden uiteraard gepatenteerd en doet alles om deze rechten te beschermen. Boeren mogen de zaden na een oogst niet verzamelen en hergebruiken, maar moeten nieuwe zaden kopen. Het kan gebeuren dat de Roundup-Ready zaden via de wind, insecten of vogel uitwerpselen op het land van een boer terechtkomen: als Monsanto erachter komt, heeft deze boer moeilijkheden. Monsanto heeft een legertje onderzoekers, de zogenaamde Monsanto-politie, die erachter proberen te komen of de rechten worden geschonden en die boerderijen, zaadverkopers en coöperaties bezoeken.
*
De akkers van de boeren worden besmet met genetisch gemanipuleerd zaad van Monsanto. Hoe kunnen de boeren de ‘Monsanto-politie’ tegenhouden die ongevraagd monsters nemen van de producten van hun land? Hoe kunnen de boeren de helikopters van Monsanto tegenhouden die spioneren vanuit de lucht? Wanneer Monsanto beweert genetisch gemanipuleerde monsters gevonden te hebben, starten zij een rechtszaak tegen de boer. De boer wordt beschuldigd van diefstal. De boer heeft immers niet betaald voor het ‘in gebruik nemen’ van door Monsanto genetisch gemanipuleerde zaaigoed. De boeren hebben geen geld om rechtszaak na rechtszaak vol te houden en stemmen in met een schikking met Monsanto. Het jaar erna zullen ze uit angst Monsanto zaaigoed aanschaffen. Zo zijn vele boeren financieel geruïneerd, terwijl de reserves van Monsanto onuitputtelijk zijn. Geen enkele boer is veilig voor Monsanto.
*
Monsanto probeert het de boeren onmogelijk te maken ‘normaal’ zaaigoed te verkrijgen. Monsanto heeft bijna alle zaadproducenten in ‘de Midwest’ van Amerika opgekocht, ook Seminis, de katoenzaden-onderneming Emergent genetics en het prestigieuze De Ruiter Seeds uit Bergschenhoek in Nederland.
*
Wanneer een staat in Amerika de zogenaamde ‘Monsanto Zaadwetten’ heeft aangenomen zijn er regels voor registratie en onderzoek waaraan een boer moet voldoen, en boetes wanneer die regels niet worden opgevolgd. Op deze manier worden boeren tegengewerkt die zelf zaad willen verzamelen. Monsanto lobbyisten zorgen dat de wetten worden aangenomen. Met Monsanto zaadwetten is het voor boeren niet meer mogelijk om gewoon zelf zaad te winnen, te bewaren en vrijelijk te verspreiden. Vroeger lagen de zakken met zelf gewonnen zaad klaar in de schuur voor het volgende jaar. Dat is nu voorbij.

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg op bovengenoemd artikel:

Monsanto lobbyisten komen vaak uit het Monsanto concern zelf. Veel critici wijzen op de nauwe banden tussen Monsanto en de Amerikaanse keuringsdienst van waren FDA. Er zijn banden met inlichtingen diensten, het leger en presidenten van Amerika. Zo is Michael Taylor een draai-deur advocaat van Monsanto, die de giftige rBGH doorgedukt heeft als senator onder Clinton en nu naar voren wordt geschoven in de Senaat om de wetsvoorstellen HR875 en S425 door te drukken. Als de wetsvoorstellen HR875 en S425 doorgedrukt worden, is Monsanto de volledige heerser over het voedsel in Amerika. Kortom; genetisch gemanipuleerde planten, slachtvee geïnjecteerd met Posilac, boerderijen die alleen nog maar aan de Monsanto-normen voldoen, gechipt vee en eigenaren, volledig ontnomen van alle vrijheid. Het zal het einde betekenen voor alle kleine, van generatie op generatie overgegeven boerderijen.
*
Er wordt in Amerika erg veel haast gemaakt om de wetsvoorstellen HR875 en S425 binnen 2 weken te implementeren. Grootste lobbyist; Monsanto. Door deze wet moeten organische tuinders specifieke kunstmest gebruiken en hun planten met chemicaliën besproeien. Ook privé tuinen met producten voor eigen gebruik vallen onder deze wet. De wet strekt zich uit tot alles wat gebruikt wordt voor consumptie en ook (consumptie)dieren vallen hier onder.
*
Monsanto probeert nog meer antidemocratische wetten door te drukken, die zorgen dat regio’s zelf geen zeggenschap meer hebben over wat er in hun omgeving geplant wordt. Burgers kunnen geen nee zeggen tegen de teelt van genetisch gemanipuleerde planten die industriële chemicaliën of drugs produceren. Of de teelt van rijst met menselijk DNA erin. Dat daarna deze planten mixen met de oorspronkelijke natuurlijke gewassen, is gewoon pech. Opdeze kaart is te zien of de staat waarin u woont in Amerika nog vrij is van de Monsanto/Vilsack wet.
*
Eigenaren van zaadwinnende machines krijgen de politie op hun dak. De politie zegt dat omringende boeren geklaagd hebben over ‘onhygiënische praktijken’.
*
Op deze youtube video spreekt Vandana Shiva over de bovengenoemde Monsanto technieken. Zij is een van de leidende anti-Monsanto propagandisten in de wereld. Ze schreef er het boek ‘Monocultures of the mind’ over.
*
Kent u het verhaal van Gandhi? De Britten hadden in 1930 op zout een belasting gelegd. Gandhi liep bij wijze van geweldloos protest een ‘satyagraha’ (geweldloos verzet) met duizenden Indiërs meer dan 400 kilometers naar de zee: de mars naar de zee . De Engelse soldaten sloegen de mensen neer met de kolven van hun geweren. De mensenstroom hield echter niet op. Het geweldloze verzet van de Indiërs bracht het onderdrukkende Britse gedrag aan het licht. De zout ‘satyagraha’ werd een symbool voor onafhankelijkheid.
*
Vandana Shiva is een ‘zaad satyagraha’ begonnen: geweldloos verzet tegen de zaadwetten. Zij heeft miljoenen boeren achter zich staan. De rest van de wereld zouden Gandhi en Shiva moeten eren om hun gevecht voor onafhankelijkheid en het strijden tegen het verlies van basale vrijheden.
*
In vele derde wereld landen is Monsanto en diens werkwijze een groot probleem. De ongeletterde arme boeren begrijpen niet wat ze in huis halen wanneer zij door PR worden overgehaald of gedwongen worden door wetgeving. De opbrengsten van genetisch gemanipuleerde gewassen zijn minder dan van biologische en natuurlijke gewassen, de grond waarop het groeit is na 10 jaar zo goed als dood. De boeren staan voor enorme extra kosten omdat de bemesting erg duur is en ze elk jaar weer opnieuw duur zaad moeten kopen. Het drijft Indiase boeren tot wanhoop: het aantal zelfdodingen onder boeren die in de wurggreep van Monsanto zijn gekomen is dramatisch.
*
Greenpeace heeft een rapport genaamd ‘de zeven doodzonden van Monsanto’ gepubliceerd: klik hier
*
Greenpeace is van mening dat de chemie gigant Monsanto systematisch openheid verbergt over de gevaren van genetisch gemanipuleerde gewassen voor consumenten en producenten. Toen in 2008 een ‘International Assessment of Agricultural Science and Technology for Development’ (IAASTD), gerapporteerd werd, werd er kritiek gespuid over de genetisch gemanipuleerde gewassen. Hierna stapte Monsanto uit het IAASTD.
*
In januari 2007 werd in Frankrijk Monsanto schuldig bevonden door een rechter. Op de verpakking van hun Roundup herbicide werd vermeld dat de toxinen van Roundup biologisch afbreekbaar waren. Dat zijn ze niet. Het is algemeen bekend dat de toxinen van Roundup slecht zijn voor de menselijke gezondheid en omringende natuur. De woorden ‘biologisch afbreekbaar’ moesten van de verpakking worden gehaald.
*
Later dat jaar moest Monsanto in Zuid Afrika van de reclame commissie (ASA) een advertentie intrekken waarin valselijk werd vermeld dat “er geen negatieve wetenschappelijke* of medische gevolgen bekend waren door het gebruik van genetisch gemanipuleerde voedsel”.
*
In Duitsland werd in 2005 door de rechter bepaald dat een rapport over proeven met genetisch gemanipuleerde maïs ‘MON863’ op ratten openbaar moest worden gemaakt. De conclusie van onafhankelijke wetenschappers: de ratten hadden tekenen van vergiftiging in nieren en lever.
*
Beloften van Monsanto, door het gebruik van genetisch gemanipuleerde zaden: meer opbrengst, meer winst, blijkt in de praktijk niet uit te komen. Er zijn zoveel bijkomende kosten dat er vaak überhaupt geen winst wordt gemaakt.
*
Monsanto is een van de deelnemers aan- en investeerders in de ‘Svalbard Global Seed Vault’, de Wereldzaadbank in Spitsbergen. Net als Syngenta Foundation, de Rockefeller Foundation, de Bill en Melinda Gates Foundation en de Noorse regering. In een grote bunker worden miljoenen door vele landen gedoneerde zaden opgeslagen 'met het oog op toekomstige catastrofes'.
*

----------


## afra1213

*
Vermijd genetisch gemodificeerd voedsel* 
* 
In 2009 heeft de American Academy of Environmental Medicine (AAEM) heeft verklaard dat, ernstige gezondheidsrisico’s in verband met het immuunsysteem genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel, “waaronder onvruchtbaarheid “ problemen geven. Verschillende dierstudies geven, versnelde veroudering, defecte insuline regelgeving en wijzigingen in belangrijke organen en het gastrolintestinale systeem. De AAEM heeft aan artsen gevraagd, om patiënten te adviseren om alle voedingsmiddelen te vermijden met genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel. 
Amerikanen zijn in 1996 begonnen met het genetisch eten van genetisch gemodificeerde (GM) ingrediënten in de meeste verwerkte voedingsmiddelen. Waarom is heeft FDA de Amerikanen niet beschermt? 
In 1992 heeft de Food and Drug Administration (verder als FDA, red.) beweerd dat ze geen informatie hadden, waaruit blijkt dat genetisch gemodificeerde levensmiddelen aanzienlijk verschillen met de gangbaar geteelde voedingsmiddelen. Daarom zijn ze veilig om te eten, en was absoluut geen onderzoek nodig naar de veiligheid van de genetisch gemodificeerde levensmiddelen. Maar interne memo’s zijn openbaar gemaakt door een rechtszaak. Hieruit blijkt dat de positie van de FDA werd geënsceneerd door politiek benoemde personen, die in opdracht van het Witte Huis, om GGO’s [1] te bevorderen. Bovendien was de FDA-ambtenaar, die belast is van het creëren van dit beleid, Michael Taylor. Hij was de voormalige advocaat van Monsanto, de grootste biotech bedrijf van de USA, en werd later vicepresident van dit bedrijf. 
* 
GGO 
In werkelijkheid had de FDA wetenschappers herhaaldelijk gewaarschuwd dat genetisch gemodificeerde levensmiddelen onvoorspelbaar kunnen maken en moeilijk te detecteren zijn. En dat ze bijwerkingen hebben; waaronder allergieën, toxinen [2], astma en nieuwe ziekten. Zij drongen op lange termijn studies op de veiligheid van de genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel, maar werden genegeerd. Heden zijn dezelfde biotech bedrijven, die schuldig zijn bevonden van het verbergen van toxische effecten van hun chemische producten, belast met het bepalen of hun genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel veilig zijn. De door de industrie gefinancierde GGO onderzoek naar de veiligheid is te oppervlakkig, om potentiële gevaren te vinden. En hun vrijwillige overleg met de FDA zijn veelvuldig bekritiseerd als een betekenisloze gevel. 
Genetisch gemodificeerde planten, zoals soja, maïs, katoenzaad, en canola, hebben vreemde gedwongen genen in hun DNA. De ingebrachte genen die afkomstig zijn van soorten, zoals bacteriën en virussen, waren nooit eerder in de menselijke voedselvoorziening. 
* 
Genetische manipulatie van genen zorgen voor barrières in de natuurlijke soorten. Het maakt gebruik van onnauwkeurige laboratoriumtechnieken die gelijkenis vertonen met geen natuurlijke voortplanting, en is gebaseerd op verouderde concepten van hoe genen en cellen werken. Genen inbrengen gebeurt ofwel door het afschieten van genen van een “gen gun” in een plaat van cellen, of door met behulp van bacteriën om de DNA van de cel binnen te dringen met buitenlandse. De gewijzigde cel wordt vervolgens gekloneerd in een plant. 
Wijdverspreid, onvoorspelbare veranderingen 
De genetische engineering proces creëert enorme collectieve schade, waardoor mutaties in honderden of duizenden locaties in het DNA van de plant. Natuurlijke genen kunnen worden verwijderd of permanent in- of uitgeschakeld, en honderden van deze genen kunnen hun gedrag veranderen. Zelfs de ingebrachte gen kan worden beschadigd of herschikt, en het kan de eiwitten beïnvloeden, dit kan leiden tot allergieën of het bevorderen van ziekte. 
* 
Genetisch gemodificeerde voedingsmiddelen op de markt 
Er zijn acht genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen. De vijf belangrijkste rassen – soja, maïs, koolzaad, katoen en suikerbieten – hebben geplaatste bacteriële genen. Hierdoor overleven de planten aan een anders dodelijke dosis van onkruidbestrijdingsmiddelen. Boeren gebruiken aanzienlijk meer herbiciden [3] op deze genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen en dus het eten heeft hierdoor een hogere herbicide residu. Ongeveer 68% van genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen zijn herbicidentolerant. 
Het tweede kenmerk in genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel is een ingebouwde pesticide, die gevonden is in genetisch gemodificeerde maïs en katoen. Een gen uit de bodembacterie Bt (= Bacillus thuringiensis) wordt ingebracht in het DNA van de plant, waar het scheidt het insectdoden Bt-toxine scheidt in elke cel. Ongeveer 19% van genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen produceren hun eigen bestrijdingsmiddel. Nog eens 13% zijn ontwikkeld die pesticide en herbicide tolerant zijn. 
Er is ook Hawaiian papaya en een kleine hoeveelheid van courgette en gele crookneck squash, die zijn ontworpen, om een installatievirus te weerstaan. Hierdoor een groeiende bewijs van schade door GGO’s 
* 
Genetisch gemodificeerde soja en allergische reacties 
In Groot Brittannië zijn soja allergieën met 50% omhooggeschoten, kort nadat genetisch gemodificeerde soja werd geïntroduceerd. Een huidallergietest blijkt dat sommige mensen reageren op genetisch gemodificeerde soja, maar niet op de wilde natuurlijke soja. 
Gekookte genetisch gemodificeerde soja bevat evenveel als 7-maal de hoeveelheid van een bekende soja allergeen. Genetisch gemodificeerde soja bevat ook een nieuwe onverwachte allergeen, die niet gevonden is in het wild levende natuurlijke soja. 
Bt maïs en katoen in verband met allergieën 
De biotech-industrie beweert dat Bt-toxine onschadelijk is voor mensen en zoogdieren, omdat de natuurlijke bacteriën versie gebruikt al jaren door boeren is gebruikt als een spray. In werkelijkheid zijn honderden mensen blootgesteld aan de Bt spray en hadden hierdoor allergieachtige symptomen. Muizen hadden Bt krachtige immuun respons en beschadigde darmen. Bovendien is de Bt in genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen is duizenden malen meer geconcentreerd, dan in de natuurlijke Bt-spray. 
Landarbeiders in India hebben steeds dezelfde allergische reacties bij het bewerken van het Bt-katoen, als degenen die reageerden op spray Bt. 
Muizen en ratten die gevoed werden met Bt-maïs bleken last te hebben van hun immuunsysteem

----------


## afra1213

Vervolg op vermijd genetisch gemanipuleerd voedsel:

Geen tests kan garanderen dat een GGO geen allergieën veroorzaakt. Hoewel de World Health Organization [ WHO, red.] pleit voor een screening protocol voor de genetisch gemodificeerde soja, maïs en papaja in onze voeding. Werden ze niet getest, omdat hun genetisch gemodificeerde eiwitten hebben eigenschappen van bekende allergenen. 
GGO’s en leverproblemen 
Ratten die gevoerd werden met genetisch gemodificeerde hadden kleinere, gedeeltelijk afgestorven levers. De levers van ratten die gevoerd waren met genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen canola, bleken 12-16% zwaarder. 
Genetisch gemodificeerde soja cellen veranderde de muizenlevers op een wijze die suggereren op een giftige lever. De wijziging van de muizenlevers werden weer gezond nadat ze niet-genetisch gemodificeerde soja hadden gegeten. 
Te veel sojaproducten tasten de nieren aan. 
GGO’s, reproductieve problemen en kindersterfte 
Meer dan de helft van de baby’s van de moederratten – die gevoerd waren met genetisch gemodificeerde soja – stierven binnen drie weken. Mannelijke ratten en muizen die gevoerd werden met genetisch gemodificeerde soja hadden veranderd testikels, met inbegrip van gewijzigde jonge zaadcellen in hun testikels. Het DNA van muisembryo’s functioneerden anders wanneer hun ouders aten van genetisch gemodificeerde soja. Hoe langer muizen en ratten gevoerd werden met genetisch gemodificeerde gewassen maïs, hoe minder baby’s ze kregen en hoe kleiner hun baby’s waren. 
Bt-gewassen in verband met steriliteit, ziekte en dood 
Duizenden schapen, buffels en geiten in India zijn overleden na het grazen op Bt-katoenplanten na de oogst. Anderen dieren in India lijden slechte gezondheid en reproductieve problemen. Boeren in Europa en Azië zeggen dat koeien, buffels, kippen en paarden overleden zijn door het eten van Bt-maïs rassen. Ongeveer twee dozijn Amerikaanse boeren melden dat Bt-maïs rassen wijdverspreide steriliteit bij varkens of koeien veroorzaakt. Filippino’s in ten minste vijf dorpen werden ziek toen een nabijgelegen Bt-maïs variëteit was bestoven. 
De maagwand van ratten die gevoerd werden met genetisch gemodificeerde aardappelen bleek overmatige celgroei, een aandoening die kan leiden tot kanker. De ratten hadden ook beschadiging aan de organen en het immuunsysteem. 
Functioneren genetisch gemodificeerde genen blijven in je 
In tegenstelling tot de veiligheid van evaluaties voor drugs, zijn er geen menselijke klinische proeven met genetisch gemodificeerde voedingsmiddelen. De enige gepubliceerde menselijke voedingsexperiment bleek dat het genetisch materiaal ingebracht in gentech soja transfers in bacteriën leven in onze darmen, en blijven functioneren. Dit betekent dat lang nadat we stoppen met het eten van genetisch gemodificeerd voedsel, kunnen we nog steeds hun genetisch gemodificeerde eiwitten continu in ons lichaam worden geproduceerd. 
Als het gen dat Bt-toxine creëert in genetisch gemodificeerde maïs over te dragen waren, is het misschien weer onze darmflora in levende bestrijdingsmiddelen fabrieken. Dierstudies tonen aan dat DNA uit voedsel kan reizen naar organen in het lichaam, zelfs in de foetus. 
* 
In de jaren 1980 stierven circa 100 Amerikanen aan een voedingssupplement genaamd L-tryptofaan. En tussen de 5.000-10.000 mensen werden door deze supplement ziek. De bron van verontreinigingen is vrijwel zeker de genetische engineeringproces dat wordt gebruikt bij de productie. De ziekte was bijna over het hoofd gezien. En het was pas recent geïdentificeerd, omdat de symptomen uniek, acuut en snel handelen. Als alle drie de kenmerken van de dodelijke genetisch gemodificeerde aanvulling was geïdentificeerd of verwijderd waren stierven er veel meer mensendoden gevallen. 
Als genetisch gemodificeerde voedsel op de markt komt, waardoor voorkomende ziekten of de gevolgen ervan pas verschijnen na langdurige blootstelling. Zijn we niet in staat zijn om de bron van het probleem te identificeren voor decennia, of helemaal niet. Er is geen toezicht van GGO-gerelateerde ziekten en ook geen lange termijn dierstudies. Zwaar geïnvesteerd biotech bedrijven zijn aan het gokken met de gezondheid van mensen en dieren voor hun winst. 
* 
Hoe herken je genetisch modificeert voedsel? 
kijk naar de PLU-code [4] op producten. De PLU-code voor conventioneel geteelde producten begint met de “ 4” en bestaat uit vier getallen. De PLU-code voor genetisch gemodificeerde producten begint met een “ 8” en is bijna altijd een reeks van vijf getallen. Terwijl de PLU-code voor biologische producten met een “ 9” begint, en is altijd een reeks van vijf getallen. 
Vermijd dus producten met PLU-codes die beginnen met een acht. Koop daarom zoveel mogelijk biologische of op de regionale boerenmarkten 
* 
Voetnoten: 
[1] De afkorting GGO, die gebruikt wordt sedert het einde van de jaren 1980, staat voor “genetisch gemanipuleerd organisme”. Het gaat om planten, dieren of micro-organismen (gisten, schimmels, bacteriën) waarvan het genetisch erfgoed in een laboratorium gewijzigd is. 
[2] Toxine is een gif, dat geproduceerde kan worden door bijv. pathogene (ziekteverwekkende) micro-organismen. 
[3] Herbiciden zijn bestrijdingsmiddelen. [4] Price Look-Up-code, ook wel genoemd PLU- code, is een identificatienummer aangebracht op producten en andere producten in supermarkten en supermarkten. 
Bronnen: 
http://www.responsibletechnology.org...s/health-risks 
http://www.anticimex.nl/default.asp?objectid=3481 
http://www.kanker.be/index.php/ggo-s...n-ggo/id-menu- 3932.html

----------


## afra1213

Biotechnologiereus Monsanto wijzigt niet alleen het genetisch materiaal van maïs, maar nu ook dat van varkens. Dat levert beesten op die sneller vetgemest kunnen worden en minder snel ziek worden en dat is uiteraard big business. Monsanto heeft dat genetisch materiaal gepatenteerd in nu al 160 landen en dat verschaft Monsanto een onwaarschijnlijke machtspositie. Want ook de varkens van eigenaars die nu nog nietsvermoedend rondknorren zouden Monsanto dan moeten betalen. Gepatenteerde varkens dus.

----------


## Luuss0404

Al dat genetisch gemanipuleer kan vast niet goed zijn heb ik altijd gedacht. 
Ik kreeg altijd al wel een lichte allergische reactie op supermarkt vlees maar dat werd steeds erger en sinds een jaar of 5 eet ik dan ook geen vlees meer.
Echter een uitzondering daargelaten sinds ik in de zomer bij een biologische boerderij ben geweest die niet met chemisch voer en genetisch gemanipuleerde kippen werkt. Ik heb een kip daar vandaan gekocht en had geen allergische reactie. Geeft voor mij genoeg aan, dus ik probeer zoveel mogelijk echt natuurlijk voedsel te eten, alhoewel dat duur is en soms moeilijk aan te komen...

----------


## afra1213

Hier nog enkele intressante artikelen over ons voedsel:

http://www.wanttoknow.nl/overige/10-...te-weten-komt/

http://www.theta-instituut.nl/artikel/ggvoedsel.php

http://zaplog.nl/zaplog/article/leg_...n_van_monsanto

http://www.earth-matters.nl/16/1683/...erde-soja.html

----------


## Dokterskind

Persoonlijk probeer ik hier overal niet op te letten. Ik eet wat er wordt aangeboden en kijk eigenlijk nooit naar herkomst, ingredienten en dergelijke, al zou ik dat wel moeten doen eigenlijk.

http://www.rijksoverheid.nl/onderwer...el-en-landbouw

Ben bang dat we er niet zoveel aan kunnen doen, behalve dan besluiten die producten niet te eten. Zolang de regering het goedkeurt en het niet slecht voor de gezondheid blijkt te zijn, zal ik mij hier niet teveel zorgen over maken.

----------


## Flogiston

@Dokterskind, ik deel jouw mening. Er is geen reden je zorgen te maken.

Veel belangrijker dan dergelijke angstverhalen, die op sommige vage forums worden verspreid, is gewoon je gezonde verstand te gebruiken.

Neem een bamibal. Best lekker. En toegestaan door de regering en door alle controlerende instanties. Niets mis mee dus.

Tot je er teveel van eet. Dan is het slecht.

Maar hebben we een regering nodig om ons dit te vertellen? Ik denk van niet. Gewoon je gezonde verstand gebruiken, dan weet je zelf ook wel wat gezond is en wat ongezond is. En dan weet je ook wel dat af-en-toe iets ongezonds eten, feitelijk helemaal niet ongezond is. Zolang het maar bij af-en-toe blijft.

----------


## seok

gedetailleerde onderwerp, ben zelf helemaal geen voorstander van dit project. want er zijn verschillende manieren om voedseltekort aan te pakken en manipulatie is niet een van ze

----------

